# another new cowgirl



## MisterSmoke (Sep 12, 2012)

hello!

i'm new on this forum.
i'm a american horse owner from the Netherlands, and already exhited about this forum and all the items you guys talk about.

i'm interested in all kinds of things.

like to meet you all on this site


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Welcome to the Horse Forum

Hope you enjoy 


.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome MisterSmoke.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MisterSmoke (Sep 12, 2012)

thank you!

i'm still trying to work out how everything works here, but i'm already having a lot of fun!

can somebody explain to me how it works with receiving carrots?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

MisterSmoke -- I'll do you a favour and tell you how to NOT get carrots. That game is addictive and I'm becoming obsessed with collecting carrots.

(Watch for a carrot locator - it will show you where to go in the forum to find a carrot - then click on carrot and it's yours. Others can beat you to it so be quick (it helps to know the lay out of the forum). You don't do much with them once you get them. There's the carrot kitchen where you can send gifts to other members when you have a few carrots. There's also a basket that pops up every now and then - you drag random carrots that appear on the screen into it (my success rate is pretty poor with that one). Finally, be prepared to lose some to the mysterious carrot bandit)


----------



## MisterSmoke (Sep 12, 2012)

lol ok it's a game that's played all over the forum.

what looks the "carrot locator" like?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It sort of looks like one of those gamer handhelds (I obviously don't play:lol for Nintendo type games. Shows up on the screen usually just above the post section and below the Forum top heading.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> MisterSmoke -- I'll do you a favour and tell you how to NOT get carrots. That game is addictive and I'm becoming obsessed with collecting carrots.


It's not _THAT_ addictive...... :wink:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum when you can we love pictures


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## MisterSmoke (Sep 12, 2012)

thank you all!!!

to give you all a picture; 
this is me and my quarterhorse and appaloosa


----------



## MisterSmoke (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks for the explanation about the carrot game 

i'll try to remember it and play along next time


----------

